# Is there something wrong with me?



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

From the time I met dh...well, really, from the time I was about 17, I really, really, really, really, really, really, really wanted to get pregnant and have a baby and be a mother. I was 25 when we started TTC and I was sooooooo excited you can hardly believe it. And we got pregnant and had a great pregnancy, a near-perfect labor and birth, used the sling, cloth diapers and co-sleeping and breastfeeding for more than 2 years and gentle discipline and all what have you.

Okay, so now my kid is two and a half.

And I find that I want to NOT get pregnant every bit as badly as I wanted to GET pregnant before I had her.

It's to the point where I hear a fictional character on TV announcing her pregnancy, and I go, nooooooo!!!!!!!

I mean, have however many or few children you want with whatever spacing you want, whatever floats your boat. It just seems unnatural, the extent to which I seriously, seriously, seriously do not want to get pregnant or have another baby. I'm not saying I'll NEVER want to have another one, I'm only 29, but I really really really really really REALLY REALLY do not want it to be anytime in the forseeable future.

I guess it just seems unnatural or unmaternal or something. Feels like there must be something wrong with me!


----------



## ainh (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think this is weird. I know two friends who are excellent moms and desperately wanted kids, but they have no desire for a second. They feel completely happy with one and don't even plan to discuss a second one. Heck, I know some women who would make great moms IMO, but they're not planning to have any kids at all. It's natural if you feel that way, right?


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

i agree w/ainh.....doesn't seem odd and if you feel this way then why does it have to be a BAD thing? maybe it's a good thing. find your peace...many blessings.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with you! It sounds like you are giving the child you have your full energy and there is nothing wrong at all with either only wanting one or wanting to wait a long time to see if you want again. Everyone is different so don't let anyone pressure you or guilt you!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree I don't think its sounds odd. To most people me wanting 7+ sounds odd. Everyone is different, thats what makes us so great! If everyone was the same what fun would that be?

I know a few ladies who have one and their motto is "One and Done". They have no plans for more children though they love being a mother and loved being pg.


----------



## Jesslyn (May 8, 2008)

It's not weird. I want to be a mom so bad. But right now is not the time. (Considering I don't have anyone to conceive with...plus I'm a student with limited money!) I don't think it's unnatural. Dude, I have a two and a half year old niece whom I love dearly. But I can't imagine my sister having a baby now, and she doesnt either. When the time is right for you to TTC again, then you will know. Don't feel bad! It's natural not unnatural! Listen to you're heart!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I feel the same way as you. I was thrilled beyond belief when I could finally fulfill my dream of mommyhood. And even right after my son turned one I had a bit of babylust again but now that my son is almost 2 I am SO NOT wanting to be pregnant. And I have a bunch of pregnant friends and I am happy for them but HAPPIER that its not me! I hope my babylust comes back in the future because I really would want another baby (I was a miserable only child) but for now I am so happy that I only have one.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with this. I feel that I am being responsible in knowing how much I can handle. Responsible to my son now and my future baby. (And thats not to imply that other mamas can't handle more than one. There are plenty of you wonderful mamas of many out there!)


----------



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

I see nothing unnatural about it. My oldest was 4.5 before we were ready for a second and we thought that she would be the last. But now our baby is 7.5 and I am ready again. So my last two children will be at least 8 years apart. There is nothing wrong with only wanting 1 child or spacing them apart.


----------

